# Puppy diet questions...



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be flying out to L.A. to get my pup next week.

I'm -so- stoked!

I fed my last dog on an all natural diet and would prefer to continue that with this pup. I'm really not a fan of dog food - but I do use Innova Evo if I have to.

Anyhow, she'll be three months old when I pick her up, and I've never applied raw to puppies... 

ie. I've never had to worry about a growing body when it comes to raw feeding, so I was wondering if I could glean a few tips off you guys when it comes to raising pups on raw..

I'm sure more cottage cheese to the diet might be a good one, or non-flavored yogurt. Meat specs? I usually feed chicken but should I be focusing on something fattier? 

I've never experienced problems with feeding raw. My previous dog was on it for two years and the annual vet checkups always impressed the vet, so, I have a lot of faith in the diet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you feeding whole prey style or more BARF style? If you're going whole prey, you should be fine either way. I did (and still do) give my 8.5 month old Malinois pup a raw egg with shell every other day for the calcium. I also give a bit of supplemental canned for variety as I don't have a good source of rabbit, duck, or venison all year round or green tripe (yet! I'm working on that one with a lady I know from the farmer's market who grass raises lamb and goats). I don't think he was really good about tearing up the chicken quarters and until he was about 3-4 months perhaps...the turkey wings took a while too. I really like distilled fish oil supplements too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julianne Ramanujam said:


> I'm sure more cottage cheese to the diet might be a good one, or non-flavored yogurt.


These are very different.

I'd go with yogurt, plain, with live (active) cultures, and forget the salt-loaded cottage cheese.

If you'd remind me tomorrow, I'd PM you a complete puppy sample raw diet based on poultry or rabbit for the RMBs with variety in the protein profiles from the added muscle meat (and fish).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julianne Ramanujam said:


> I've never experienced problems with feeding raw. My previous dog was on it for two years and the annual vet checkups always impressed the vet, so, I have a lot of faith in the diet.



I'm with you. :wink:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Cottage cheese has a lot of salt??? Yikes! I'll take a look at the label, and stick to plain yogurt.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Cottage cheese has a lot of salt??? Yikes! I'll take a look at the label, and stick to plain yogurt.


More than potato chips.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Isn't that what makes it curdle? The salt?

Connie, why don't you just post the sample puppy diet here?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Isn't that what makes it curdle? The salt?
> 
> Connie, why don't you just post the sample puppy diet here?


It's a link that I've posted several times -- but am happy to do so again. :wink: 

http://www.leerburg.com/diet2.htm

http://leerburg.com/feedpups.htm

Scroll down to the two sample diets for adults on the first one.

The puppy sample diet is halfway down too.

I consider these to be foolproof beginner diets..... with enough variety to get going and to get a picture of what a good raw diet looks like before branching out with other protein sources.

Most people have to rely on poultry or rabbit for the RMB part and introduce different protein profiles with the added muscle meat, and that's how these sample "menus" are written.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh! #-o I was thinking it was some secret family recipe (like Bush's Baked Beans) or something! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Oh! #-o I was thinking it was some secret family recipe (like Bush's Baked Beans) or something! :lol:


Oh, I LOVE that dog (Duke) who tries to sell the Bush's recipe. :lol:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Just out of sheer curiousity who are you getting the pup from in the LA area?



Julianne Ramanujam said:


> I'll be flying out to L.A. to get my pup next week.
> 
> I'm -so- stoked!
> 
> ...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> More than potato chips.


geez connie, thanks for just sticking a pin in my balloon!!! i LOVE cottage cheese, though i don't eat it all that often (think it's horribly over-priced). but still.... 

guess i'll just have to break down and buy a dairy goat when i buy the sheep this spring and make my own soft cheese. i suppose next you're gonna tell me that the cream i separate is bad for me too. just don't, ok??? don't ruin my coffee and hot chocolate, too!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> geez connie, thanks for just sticking a pin in my balloon!!! i LOVE cottage cheese, though i don't eat it all that often (think it's horribly over-priced). but still....
> 
> guess i'll just have to break down and buy a dairy goat when i buy the sheep this spring and make my own soft cheese. i suppose next you're gonna tell me that the cream i separate is bad for me too. just don't, ok??? don't ruin my coffee and hot chocolate, too!!!


It's not the worst. Neither are potato chips, actually..... they taste saltier than they are because the salt is on the outside.

And fresh soft cheeses are almost invariably better in terms of fat than harder cheeses like cheddar (for humans, I mean -- saturated fat isn't a canine problem).

My lipa are sealed about cream and hot chocolate. Remember: Dark chocolate has as many antioxidants as red wine! (A lot.)


----------

